# Anyone recommendations on pre workout supplement?



## Bigflexxa (Aug 6, 2021)

Anyone recommendations on pre workout? Not new to pre workout so something that is more intense.


----------



## midevil (Aug 6, 2021)

C-4 extreme is excellent.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 6, 2021)

__





						APS Nutrition Mesomorph Preworkout (DMAA is back!)
					

This may be old news, but researching some pre's this AM and I ran across a product that guys seem to really be loving.  It's called Mesomorph by APS Nutrition.  What makes it different (it seems) is that it has DMAA or 1,3 dimethylamylamine in it again!      The cheapest place I found it was on...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				








__





						Preworkout Suppelement Suggestion?
					

Hey guys and gals, it's been awhile since I've posted.  But I am back.  Anyways I have tried numerous preworkout supplements over the past couple of years.  I cannot workout without them unfortunately.  My favorites are noxipro and adrenolyn bulk.  Both have the now illegal 1,3 dimethyl in it...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 6, 2021)

In the 90s it was Speed Stack with real ephedra. I used to buy it by the case when I worked in construction in Flagstaff. I don’t take them these days cos of the GERDS.


----------



## RoidKings (Aug 6, 2021)

My top 3:

ENGN from Evlution Nutrition
Nitraflex from GAT Sport (black cherry flavor is insanely good)
PreJym (much more expensive per serving, but seems to have all the ingredients you want in a pre-workout)


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 6, 2021)

I use Muscle Feast PRE 

Although the bottom of glass is pretty tart or bitter because it's packed with a lot...


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 6, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> In the 90s it was Speed Stack with real ephedra. I used to buy it by the case when I worked in construction in Flagstaff. I don’t take them these days cos of the GERDS.


Speed Stacks and Turbo Tea baby! Use to swipe both passing the cooler before I even checked in! Damn I miss the 90's/00's.


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 6, 2021)

Bigflexxa said:


> Anyone recommendations on pre workout? Not new to pre workout so something that is more intense.


I'm a big fan of getting quality stim free pre-workouts because they typically have clinical dosing of a great amount of crap that's actually shown to improve everything, they can't cheat with overdosing caffeine so they have to put good stuff in there. Then, if I want a stimulant effect I'll either use a coffee or two, Kratom, or now recently my DMAA came in so I can throw some of that in there. That does the trick every time!

My go-to lately has been Genius Pre, it's a nootropic based PWO, all trademarked versions of everything in clinical doses.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 7, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> I'm a big fan of getting quality stim free pre-workouts because they typically have clinical dosing of a great amount of crap that's actually shown to improve everything, they can't cheat with overdosing caffeine so they have to put good stuff in there. Then, if I want a stimulant effect I'll either use a coffee or two, Kratom, or now recently my DMAA came in so I can throw some of that in there. That does the trick every time!
> 
> My go-to lately has been Genius Pre, it's a nootropic based PWO, all trademarked versions of everything in clinical doses.


$3.79/actual serving is pretty wild for a supplement that barely accomplishes anything.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 7, 2021)

Anything that doesn't have a proprietary blend in it.

Good ol' fashioned coffee black always works...


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 7, 2021)

Coffee. A little caffeine is all that I usually need.


----------



## flenser (Aug 7, 2021)

Coffee.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 7, 2021)

mugzy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got me looking for a preworkout with DMAA in it now…


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 7, 2021)

69nites said:


> $3.79/actual serving is pretty wild for a supplement that barely accomplishes anything.


Based on what? The only difference between that and 90% of the other PWO's is caffeine, unlike half the garbage out there the stuff in that isn't under dosed, has the patented forms of most things, and a good assortment of things known to work, so your argument is caffeine then? Because it's a couple bucks less than most PWO's with the same serving count. Almost everything on the market is $39.99 these days.

If you're sensitive enough that 200-300mg of caffeine actually accomplishes something I'm jealous of you. Takes a tad bit more octane to get me going. If you read what I said I take care of the stimulant portion on my end, pretty sure white vein kratom and DMAA have a hell of a lot more kick than what most people are using.


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 7, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Anything that doesn't have a proprietary blend in it.
> 
> Good ol' fashioned coffee black always works...


Agreed! Prop blends = getting screwed every time!

Wish I was capable of drinking enough coffee to make a difference, literally my favorite drink. Just not when I need energy.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 7, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Based on what? The only difference between that and 90% of the other PWO's is caffeine, unlike half the garbage out there the stuff in that isn't under dosed, has the patented forms of most things, and a good assortment of things known to work, so your argument is caffeine then? Because it's a couple bucks less than most PWO's with the same serving count. Almost everything on the market is $39.99 these days.
> 
> If you're sensitive enough that 200-300mg of caffeine actually accomplishes something I'm jealous of you. Takes a tad bit more octane to get me going. If you read what I said I take care of the stimulant portion on my end, pretty sure white vein kratom and DMAA have a hell of a lot more kick than what most people are using.


There are 2 ingredients in that entire pre that matter, and they're cheap. 

A whole lot of expensive, and useless, garbage in there.


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 7, 2021)

69nites said:


> There are 2 ingredients in that entire pre that matter, and they're cheap.
> 
> A whole lot of expensive, and useless, garbage in there.


Then you must think that about every PWO then, because there's nothing in there not completely common in all/most of them.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 7, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Then you must think that about every PWO then, because there's nothing in there not completely common in all/most of them.


Except you're paying 4x as much per serving as you should be for it.


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 7, 2021)

5-6g beta-alanine and an espresso. Not together.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2021)

I used to use acg3


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 7, 2021)

I recommend nothing . Learn to train without that crap or u will get used to it and u won’t be able to lift without it. Use your own energy in the long run it will be worth it


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I recommend nothing . Learn to train without that crap or u will get used to it and u won’t be able to lift without it. Use your own energy in the long run it will be worth it


This!!!!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 7, 2021)

My preworkout is whatever I ate an hour earlier.


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 7, 2021)

69nites said:


> Except you're paying 4x as much per serving as you should be for it.


If you've got a source I'll take it. I've tried a handfull of times over the years to self source the same ingredients and do my own custom thing exactly how I wanted it, when I do the math it pretty much comes out the same as buying it done already. That's buying the trademarked versions or at least a reputable known name, I could obviously get crap from China for pennies, but I've learned my lesson on that one before.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 7, 2021)

I was looking up some wild ones this week Dark Energy (already banned) .... Assassin .... a few others as well ... I'm nearly immune to caffiene these days ... so I guess you could say for pre-workout I'm a stim junkie ....


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 7, 2021)

Black coffee and a Cliff bar. That seems to be my go to. Once I get in the habit of thinking I need some specific pre-work out, then I'll convince myself I'm not gonna have a good work out without it. After work, right before I go to the gym I finish my coffee in my thermos and eat a Cliff bar. Works like a charm every single time. Carries me through an hour and a half to two hour workout.


----------



## BustaCapps (Aug 7, 2021)

I’ve been using Drip…makes you sweat more and it’s stimulant free. I get enough caffeine throughout the day lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 7, 2021)

BustaCapps said:


> I’ve been using Drip…makes you sweat more and it’s stimulant free. I get enough caffeine throughout the day lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Drip". Sounds like something you'd need a shot of penicillin for! I try and avoid drip at all costs.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 7, 2021)

Go to your local  dollar store. pick up acouple boxes of nodoz.  200mg of caffeine per pill.

You will be crushing the iron.



Or get some Adderall.
 No don't get Adderall.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 7, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I recommend nothing . Learn to train without that crap or u will get used to it and u won’t be able to lift without it. Use your own energy in the long run it will be worth it


Totally agree.

Just drink enough water and have eaten something reasonable before you train.

Though I do like mixing up some EAA's/BCAA's to drink during. But I dont use anything with caffeine.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 8, 2021)

mugzy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the meso one it’s not too bad but was expecting way better from the way the guy at vitamin shoppe described it. No matter that I get I can’t get the tingles anymore and I’m not trying to double scoop think that’s pushing it


----------



## 69nites (Aug 8, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I have the meso one it’s not too bad but was expecting way better from the way the guy at vitamin shoppe described it. No matter that I get I can’t get the tingles anymore and I’m not trying to double scoop think that’s pushing it


Pres are basically all designed around 2 scoops being a single serving.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 8, 2021)

69nites said:


> Pres are basically all designed around 2 scoops being a single serving.


Have to read the back I always did one scoop lol figured says 30 servings 30 scoops most will look


----------



## 69nites (Aug 8, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Have to read the back I always did one scoop lol figured says 30 servings 30 scoops most will look


They do that to optimize their rank in per serving price. The doses of actives are dosed so they are correct with 2 scoops.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 8, 2021)

69nites said:


> Pres are basically all designed around 2 scoops being a single serving.


Not so. When I do use a pre it's NO Explode serving one scoop not to exceed 2 scoops in any 24 hour period.  For you guys that need 2 or more scoops, or as somebody said need :something high octane", maybe stop banging down caffeinated drinks all day....just a thought.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 8, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Not so. When I do use a pre it's NO Explode serving one scoop not to exceed 2 scoops in any 24 hour period.  For you guys that need 2 or more scoops, or as somebody said need :something high octane", maybe stop banging down caffeinated drinks all day....just a thought.


no explode still doesn't have enough beta alanine or L citrulline even at 2 scoops. Heavy on the stims, garbage for everything else.

Another garbage pre priced like a premium product.


----------



## Jdubs (Aug 8, 2021)

My go to is always animal fury/animal rage when I can’t make up my mind about anything. Been taking Pro Pre by jacked factory and it hasn’t disappointed. Only downside I see to it is 20 servings is less than ideal from a price standpoint of 34.99. Great product otherwise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 8, 2021)

69nites said:


> no explode still doesn't have enough beta alanine or L citrulline even at 2 scoops. Heavy on the stims, garbage for everything else.
> 
> Another garbage pre priced like a premium product.


Only drink it for the stim.  Couldn't care less about the other stuff.  Can't say that my physique has suffered for it.  And a cup or two of coffee would probably do just as well.   But I use it, when I do, because I get the exact same effect each and every time.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 8, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Only drink it for the stim.  Couldn't care less about the other stuff.  Can't say that my physique has suffered for it.  And a cup or two of coffee would probably do just as well.   But I use it, when I do, because I get the exact same effect each and every time.


None of it is really going to enhance your physique anyway. Small performance increase and pumps. I'm not really into it. Occasionally I'll use a good pre just to make it easy to look pumped pre date. When you're laying the pipe at the end of a first date and she grabs that arm it l needs to be 100%.

My pre-workout is a strong coffee and/or clen.


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 8, 2021)

69nites said:


> Except you're paying 4x as much per serving as you should be for it.


Not sure what happened to my reply to this, but If you have a source for the materials at non rape rate I'm all ears. I've done the math a handful of times to make my own and when I price out what it'll cost me and do the breakdown it almost always comes out to the same or more than buying premade. Wasn't willing to buy from China although I'm sure half the PWOs are doing just that.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 8, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Not sure what happened to my reply to this, but If you have a source for the materials at non rape rate I'm all ears. I've done the math a handful of times to make my own and when I price out what it'll cost me and do the breakdown it almost always comes out to the same or more than buying premade. Wasn't willing to buy from China although I'm sure half the PWOs are doing just that.


An easy solution if you really want beta alanine is to buy gorilla mode nitric and spend 15 bucks on beta alanine to add it in.

At that point you've got a better pre at half the price per serving without nearly any effort.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Aug 8, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I use Muscle Feast PRE
> 
> Although the bottom of glass is pretty tart or bitter because it's packed with a lot...


Lol I've wanted to try this but haven't. They're literally 15 minutes away. We drive by there 2-3 times a week.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Aug 8, 2021)

I like the axe and sledge 7th gear and phase one pre phase

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 9, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Lol I've wanted to try this but haven't. They're literally 15 minutes away. We drive by there 2-3 times a week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



Wow, you're missing out!

I love all their stuff but their whey protein isolate and creatine are second to none.


----------



## THEGREATMALENKO (Aug 9, 2021)

2 cups of Sugar free coffee and a bronk aid.


----------



## Spear (Aug 9, 2021)

There are few good pre workouts am that are actually dosed with what’s used in trails.
Do yourself a favor and look up Hosstile Supps. I use their stuff and won’t ever be using other shit. It’s faaaar better than anything I had had before.


----------



## Spear (Aug 9, 2021)

THEGREATMALENKO said:


> 2 cups of Sugar free coffee and a bronk aid.


Lol speaking the truth. This is great for energy!


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 11, 2021)

Has anybody tried the Gorilla Mind stuff? They’ve got a sleep supplement I wanna try, and curious if it’s worth adding the preworkout to my order


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 17, 2021)

My favorite pre-workout supplement is Oxyandrolone.  Granted, I do have a prescription for it.


----------



## The Rocker (Aug 21, 2021)

Spear said:


> There are few good pre workouts am that are actually dosed with what’s used in trails.
> Do yourself a favor and look up Hosstile Supps. I use their stuff and won’t ever be using other shit. It’s faaaar better than anything I had had before.



I'm glad someone mentioned this, because Hosstility is what I have been using for most of this year. I'm not a big caffeine junkie, but I like a little bit, so it was great to find a PWO that had a moderate amount rather than too much or none at all. It's a smooth energy. I will also say the pump and concentration aspects of it are off the charts. As long as I eat a lot throughout the day leading up to my workout, I can easily go 90 minutes at the gym. Most of the time I only take 1/2 to 2/3 of a scoop.

I stopped using it for a couple months and was drinking C4 in the cans and bottles. I felt like absolute shit and energized in a bad, jittery way. Things actually went better with no PWO at all. So I guess it's Hosstility from here on out. My only gripe is no Beta Alanine but I can always add that separately.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 23, 2021)

I've tried many. The most powerful one that I've come across as far as stim effect is
PSYCHOTIC by Insane Labz. 
They have two other versions of their PSYCHOTIC, Gold and hellboy which are weaker. 
Just stick with the original Plain PSYCHOTIC. 
Guaranteed Lite you UP!


----------



## Zadek (Aug 31, 2021)

I build my own. I start with a non stim basic prepump as a base, then I’ll buy whatever else I want from bulk supplements as a raw form and mix my own. Good raw creatine, good amino mix, and then if I want atom I’ll add a caffeine pill or some coffee.

Way more bang for your buck when you mix your own prepump. And you know exactly what is in it and how much of each thing being as you get to choose. If you want a flavor a simple Mio flavor water mix or Gatorade single packet and good to go.


----------



## MrRogers (Sep 1, 2021)

I can’t do the high caffeine products; I get to work and crash by 11am. 4-5G beta alanine does the trick.


----------

